# Recommended Foreign Films



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I think people who don't watch foreign movies because they're in a different language or are not in mainstream media(etc) are missing out. If you know about good foreign films you'd recommend please post about it here. I'll go first. 

A Man Who Was Superman is a Korean movie that was very inspiring to me and so not what I was expecting. I think it's a must watch and it's even on youtube for you to watch(yay!). Oh and fear not, it has English subtitles.


> YouTube - a man who was superman 1 of 11 (EngSubs)


Here's the trailer: 

YouTube - A Man who was Superman (2008) Trailer


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

YouTube - Love Songs Trailer
This one is great.
YouTube - Rang De Basanti
*One of my absolute favorites is Rang De Basanti*

YouTube - Calvaire - Bar Dance Scene
Strange and amazing.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Europa Europa, a German film.
Notes on a Scandal, a British film.
The Irish R.M., an Irish TV show.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Curse of the Golden Flower is one of my favorite movies. It's a Chinese film and it's awesome.

YouTube - Curse of the Golden Flower (2006) Movie Trailer


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

YouTube - Violent Cop (JAPAN 1989) - Trailer

_Dirty Harry _as interpreted by a depressed nihilist.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

2046
YouTube - 2046 trailer

I don't know why this trailer makes it seem like it's in English though.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

One of my favorite anime movies: The Girl Who Leapt Through Time

YouTube - Girl Who Leapt Through Time -full trailer


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Jean-Jacques beineixs "Diva". It was originally released in 1982, with rave reviews and re-released in 2007. Fast moving and suspenseful thriller


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I admit, I haven't watched that many foreign films, but I remember liking Pan's Labyrinth when I saw it.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

36 China Town. It is on Youtube in 14 parts. It is Bollywood (more liek Lollywood amirite?), but it has English subtitles and much of the dialogue is in English.
It's... difficult to describe accurately. If I were to classify it, I suppose I'd call it a romance-cum-murder-mystery. And since it's a Bollywood film, it also has some stank of opera on it. Well worth the watch if you want something on the surreal side.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

This movie from India really blew me away. Seriously.

YouTube - My Name is Khan Offical Trailer *HQ* [with english subs]


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

NightSkyGirl said:


> A Man Who Was Superman
> 
> YouTube - A Man who was Superman (2008) Trailer



Wow, that's getting added to my netflix. 

Here's a few that I always recommend:

YouTube - Dancing at the cafe - Bande a Part (AKA Band of Outsiders)

YouTube - Rashomon Trailer (Akira Kurosawa, 1950)


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

YouTube - Crónicas Trailer

YouTube - Film Trailer City of God

YouTube - Talk To Her (Hable con ella) - Trailer - (2002) - HQ

see these if your not into foreign films. you'll love them.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oi, how could I forget Kung Fu Hustle? It is from China and it is lolarious.
I think it's made by the same crazy monkeys as made Shaolin Soccer, too. If you haven't seen that I would recommend that as well.

They're both comedy martial arts flicks.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Life is Beautiful.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

There are so many great foreign films. Here are some of my favourites 

YouTube - Lady Vengeance Trailer


YouTube - "MOTHER" English Trailer (Kim Hye Ja, Won Bin, directed by Bong Joon Ho)


YouTube - The Princess and the Warrior trailer

YouTube - Wings of Desire - Trailer (1987)

YouTube - Amélie - US/English Trailer

I am sure I'll think of more


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

Stalker, an absolute classic and arguably one of the finest films made.
Let The Right One In, the best vampire movie of the decade comes from Sweden.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

A classic:
YouTube - Delicatessen (1991) trailer

A favorite:
YouTube - City of Lost Children trailer


----------



## milkinbags (May 21, 2010)

Here are a few of my favourites:

YouTube - Good Bye, Lenin! Cinematic Trailer - English Subs

YouTube - 8 1/2 original trailer

YouTube - Battle of Algiers trailer 
How relevant this last film is a tad depressing. Highly recommend.


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

i second _8 and 1/2, amelie, city of god,_ _pan's labyrinth_, and _goodbye, lenin_. the entire thread is full of great recommendations. 

also phenomenal are fellini's _amarcord_ and _la dolce vita_

YouTube - La Dolce Vita - Trevi Fountain Scene

and emir kusturica's _time of the gypsies (dom za vesanje)_ and _underground_ 

YouTube - Underground scene

and bergman's _wild strawberries_ and _the_ _seventh seal _

YouTube - Ingmar Bergman: "The Seventh Seal" (1957) Trailer (SPOILERS)

and _persepolis_

YouTube - PERSEPOLIS trailer

EDIT: how could i possibly forget LAGAAN (best bollywood film in the history of always)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25k6bOzC3ow&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpTCnl36gZI


----------

